# kentucky



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody ever ride at Gregory Lake. I hear its small but nothn but a mud park


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

where is that at? never heard of it we ride up at bigrock atv park going to try a place in bell county this year


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

Where is it at, I ride Natural Bridge, Black Mountains, and Royal ATV in KY


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

im looking at find out where the one at natural bridge is i hear its a good ride big rock is in maysville and i can get u a link for the one in bell county


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

you all should come to bricks close to poplar bluff, mo march 5,6 or in april heres the website
http://bricksoffroadpark.com/


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

thats to far for me 7 hrs just to poplar bluff


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Try the Red Bird Crest Trails in Leslie and Clay counties.


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

i hear them are pretty ruff trails i've been to the sister trail up at cave run its not long and gets boring fast.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

wildky said:


> i hear them are pretty ruff trails i've been to the sister trail up at cave run its not long and gets boring fast.


Some are rough others are easy. Many alternate routes are not on the maps ....lots of riding, definitely not boring.


----------

